# A1 Pulley release



## Jarant (Nov 4, 2008)

Does anyone know what the code is for an A1 Pulley Release?

Jenny


----------



## Ishvindersingh (Nov 5, 2008)

If pathology is Trigger finger, than code is 26055.


----------



## mbort (Nov 5, 2008)

I agree, 26055 is the correct code


----------

